# How much does chevre sell for at farmer'e markets?



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

I know that it must be different depending on the location, but it would at lease give me an idea. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

in Savannah, GA it's $12/8 oz.


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

Wow! That seems high!


----------

